# Babie BRs!?



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Sitting there watching one of my Bolivians stay flared up and shooing away the guppy and corys and even the baby mollies that survived.. I notice he doesn't even move away from the furthest left rock...

And look what I find...










According to the petsmart lady, the fish I bought were a pair, and have already spawned once before this in the store(but another clerk vacuumed up the eggs not knowing). So I am sure these babies will not make it, but this is quite exciting to say the least... They were laid today, all appear to be fertilized... how long till they "hatch"?

So.. my GBR is still doing fine I guess ... he won't really eat the peas, even tried to hand feed him.. he nibbled a TINY bit... but meh.. Could this be why the GBR is no longer the "king" of the tank because he had gotten injured from the male and female BRs??

Alos, I have moved all inhabitants over to the 36 gallon.. the guppy, the 2 cory's, all the baby mollies.. should I move the kuhli loach and pleco too?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Only fishes left in the 40 gallon are the Bolivian Rams... and the GBR


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I think you should put the GBR in the 36 gallon as well just because he may get stressed further with the pair of BRs in the tank. You should also try feeding the GBR frozen food like bloodworms, brine shrimp, and mysis shrimp. My GBRs loved the frozen food!

Congratz on the spawn!! I think BRs spawns are similar to that of GBRs. Depending on temp of the tank, it could be between 2-3 days I think. Then usually around three weeks from the spawn the pair will pretty much be done caring for the batch and get ready for the next spawn. They lay eggs more frequently than GBRs. Don't quote me on this because I am trying to remember what I read when I thought of breeding BRs.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, the GBR was dead this morning..  Poor guy, he was such an AWESOME fish!

Yeah, When I saw the eggs on the vertical rock face.. I was in awe! lol Some crazy stuff for sure!

I put some spare netting on my intake for my Fluval C3 HOB... going to get a sponge cover tonight possibly, because the netting is twisty tied on there ATM, and it looks ghetto... lol

The temp, which I upped a tad bit because my house is usually around 79... think the temp went from 79-80ish to 81-82ish, just to keep the eggs warm.

What about my other two female Bolivians?? Should I take them out as well?? Or are they fine??


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I think in a 40 gallon(is it a breeder?) you should be fine. Lots of space for the pair to guide the fry through. I remember reading that while escorting the fry, if the parents see danger one will sink to the bottom and the babies will follow lol. Sounds like fun to watch them! I think you can expect wigglers between 2-3 days, most likely two with the temp up to 82. Just guessing though. Sorry for the loss of your ram  My prized male ram(full blown adult at around 4" not including the tail, what a beast!) survived two rounds of popeye... He went blind in one eye after bumping into some driftwood though  He also got several scars on his face. Hopefully this time around they I will have better luck.


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

That's great, congrats on providing them with an environment they are comfortable with. :thumb:

The other two females will make a nusisance of themselves but the parents should defend their spawn well. You'll inevitably get some fry gobbled up by other fish, especially when the fry get a bit more adventurous.

My lot spawned for the second time two weeks ago now, I have three fry left in a spare tank so far doing OK, but I see the chances of them surviving as slim really. I siphoned ten out about a week ago a day before the other 30 in the tank dissapeared which was a shame, I planned to get some more out but by the time I'd decided it was too late.

I suggest you get a baby brine shrimp hatchery going in a few days, my fry won't touch anything else at all.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

BBS hatchery??

What about frozen BBS from petsmart/petco??


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the fry just need to see the parents eat whatever you are feeding. It may take a day or two but they will catch on. My krib fry did pick up on it in three days. Just feed three to four times a day and they may catch on faster... I think frozen BBS should be fine.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Took back the other two females to exchanges them for 4 Otos..

These things are so cool!!!

10 second sin and all 4 are going back and forth all over the tank!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

gratz on the spawn! Took my rams on average 5 tries before they got the hang of it, but after that they wouldn't stop! D:

I find that live BBS is better since the movement makes the fry go after them more, but frozen ones should be ok as well.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Some of the latest pictures...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Otos don't eat eggs, do they???

If not, then I think the parents are eating them.... hmm


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Otos don't eat eggs or fry. They are herbivores, but will eat uneaten food in the tank with algae. So the parents are probably eating the eggs. They may be dating the eggs as they hatch, that is what my GBRs did when I had several pairs.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, they are the ONLY fish in there besides my Otos, I took back the other two female BRs.

I figured it was them, still quite a bit of eggs left though!


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

The eggs may have not been fertilized or had fungus on them which they will eat them to save the other eggs...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I was going to post that I had just watched the female eat an unfertilized one...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Hatched!

Turned on the light this morning, saw just like.. 10-20 eggs left... and the parents have dug a hole next to a bush and rock, and placed ALL of the wigglers in there, put in some very fine Omega flake food, parents ate it then went to the rock, sucked up the left over eggs, go to the "baby pit" and spit out babies!!! Great parents for now.

They have been doing rounds going back and forth where one goes out by the old "egg rock" scavenges things from it and the bottom of it, then swims back to the pit and the other goes out.

Are they gathering food, and spitting it out for the fry??

How are the fry being fed exactly??


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Well just from what Iv heard winglers don't eat till free swimming they simply Osborb yolk in there bellys. I think they will eat tiny food pits once they are free swimming.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Pictures are ****... but these were from when I had checked them in the morning.

You can't really even tell that it is in them.. but they are in the crevice and are an orange color.




























Thanks for the info on them eating! I was worried! lol


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm no expert tho I could be wrong. But I heard java moss can provide good shelter for fry and it contains small particles they can eat. Just things Iv heard. My Bolivians haven't pared yet so I have no experance. 
But my male I noticed him flashing today. Never a good sign.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Flaring is a good sign of him showing off for a female, how is that not good??


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

He may mean the flashing as in rubbing his body against decor...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Ahh...

Well they are taking turning digging their new "baby pit".. very funny to watch them suck up all this rock, then spit it all out in the SAME spot over and over.

I am thinking this whole spawn is going to make it, well at least the majority, because the only other fish in there besides this one pair is 4 oto's and they aren't a threat at all!


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes I ment flashing. But I raised temp 2 degrease and he stopped.

He swims to the female bumps her then swims backwards and wiggles his body. She just stares at him like she's saying ya right. Lol

But I'd love to see a vid of yours if possible. It would be really cool to watch them preparing the pit


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Think they may be done for the night...

but here is a picture of the tank now..


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

What type of plants do you got there I'm kinda experimenting with my tank. Got different types to see what works. 
I'm running single bulb- 5500k natural daylight. I'm looking into some more advanced lighting also. Any advice for a 20 tall


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Currently all fake, was actually gonna drop some cash into lighting here soon, but with these babies it kinda stopped that for at least another month, I don't want to startle the parents.

I would say a dual 20+watt per bulb fixture, that should cover you for most plants. Maybe a tad bit more because it is a tall.. think it is anything over 16" needs a bit more then double for advanced plants.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

java moss does harbour infusoria, so it is a good fry food. Even better though would be BBS, although if you can't get your hands on eggs then frozen ones or Hikari first bites would be a decent alternative. I'm surprised that your first spawn hatched! Although I guess bolivians are better parents than my blues eh...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Babies are flopping over and what not, the mommy keeps fanning them back into the "pit". lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Loads of movement, looking into the pit, there are easily 30+++++

Swimmers soon I hope, so I can watch the parents go all around again! lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So, did a gravel vac(my nitrates were testing, and still are high *stumped*) kinda close.. didn't suck up any babies, but I definitely scared the **** out of the parents(dammit!!), they sucked up all their babies, and moved them to a new spot they have been excavating for the past two days.. lol

Should I be worried the parents are going to stress now and eat the babies???

They haven't moved the babies yet anyways.. I read they USUALLY move the babies 2 times a day at least.

They seem fine really, still hovering and fanning the babies...

Will get a vid up soon of the babies.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the video of the wigglers!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

How high were the nitrates? when i hav fry i do daily or bi-daily PWC to keep the nitrates at under 10ppm, under 5 if i can help it...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

40ppm!

Its not deadly, but its not safe either...

My tap is coming out as 30ppm for Nitrates... :/

I do bi-daily as well, prolly should have changed it last night, but fish seem to be ok for now...

I am gonna do a big change tonight though, I am leaving to take the little ones to Disney Land tomorrow morning, and going to come back Sunday Morning.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Be careful of doing a large waterchange! A large flux in water perameteres will kill the youngins, better stable than always changing. GBR fry are sensitive enough to the point where a 20% WC can have adverse effects if not done correctly.

Anyways, my brother got into breeding platies again(he raised 4 batches from feb-june and got out of the hobby). We went to the lfs one day and he saw some of the little guys he raised and couldn't resist! We got 5 that he raised and 3 that he didn't. One had babies 4 days ago and he is more religious than I would be for platy fry... He feeds 4 times per day: breakfast: powdered flake, lunch: liquid fry food, dinner: frozen BBS, and bedtime snack: liquid fry food or powdered flake. He will use an airline tube and siphon out every bit of food not eaten in 2 minutes. The tank is crystal clear and very low nitrates, lower than my reef tank even was(torn down currently, setting it up agains soon!)


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

@ Rammer I guess I will change a few gallons then... Bolivian Rams are different then GBRs though...

Got swimmers!!!

Looks close to 40-50ish!

These Oto's **** SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!! lol

I am leaving tomorrow morning for Disney Land till Sunday afternoon, what should I put in the tank for the fishes to snack on?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Video time!!!






You can sub me if you want to, I am sure I will be taking many videos...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I do 50%+ without a problem, just as long as the water going into the tank has very similar parameters to the water leaving. And if the tap has 30ppm nitrates coming out, you may want to get a RO unit, or try bottled water...


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

How the babys doing


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Think there were more babies then I had thought... LOL

All appear to be doing great!

Gonna post a new video soon after the kiddies are put to bed.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok looking forward to a vid. My male is going around making little ditches so hopefully I get some eggs


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry, kiddies were a pain to put down last night.. lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So funny to watch the parents wake up their babies by waving their fins over them.. lol

Babies are still doing good, trying to figure out how I can remove this black algae that is growing on my drift wood though, with out moving it because I love how it is right now.. lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Another video of the fry this morning having their breakfast.


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

Great to see so many surviving ! It is fascinating to watch the behaviour of these fish.

I have just two left from my spawn of a month a go myself, but both appear to be developing well. You did well to give the tank over to just the rams. 95% of my lot were lost to predation.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

But if your not really looking to sell them prdation isn't so bad. When I get mine breeding if ever then I'll be screwed. I don't have room to grow out 50 baby's.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I will either take them to a LFS and sell them there, or simply sell them here or on Aquabid.

Just have to figure out how to ship these little buggers! Anyone know where i can get the shipping supplies from??


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Your local post office or w/e should have boxes for shipping, at a cost ofc.

And if I'm actually breeding the cichlids to sell, then I usually cull about 1/2 - 3/4 of the spawn; it's less profit, but it also ensures better quality stock, and it also doesn't saturate the market so quickly, so I don't have to struggle to find future buyers for my dwarves


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Man, it is VERY interesting watching the parents care for ALL of the fry!

They do counts! lol

The parents do full perimeter swims with all fry picking on the micro organisms on the rocks/leaves... when the parents do their count, it is as if they just KNOW one or two are missing, they swim over to the one by its self, and guide it back to the rest of the "pack"

These are so far my favorite fish ever. lol

Such good parents!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Just as I got done typing that all out.. I watch my male BR suck up a bunch of food from one of my rocks(they have little holes/crevices in them) I see him what looks like he was chewing the food like crazy, and then spits out all these tiny pieces for the babies and they ate it all up! SO AWESOME! lol


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Videa please???


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Wife brought home a black angel about 2.5"+ today... to surprise me... lol

Put him/her in with the BR's and holy cow!!! lol

Some protective parents! I am hoping they will get acquainted in a day or two.. but if they don't, should take the AF back??

Found my SD card I thought I had lost.. video soon!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Video!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Update: Took the AF out.. started eating a few babies! Little *******! Thought it learned after the parents showed it whats up.. guess not.. threw it in the other tank. Little *******!


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the vids and stories! Wish my BRs would spawn. I thought they had once, female showed signs, but no luck so far. That's a beautiful angel, as well! BTW, did your snails try to mess with the eggs? I've seen a BR butt away a good sized mystery snail...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you very much! 

I don't have snails in the tank currently.. I am thinking about adding some though... 3 out of 4 of the Otos have dies to SODS.

Thanks, the angel is great looking! Thinking I am just gonna wait to put him in till the babies are bigger, and by then, the fry now will be getting attacked from the adults, most likely.


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

Bit of a risk introducing the Angel without quarantining for a few weeks first? It shouldn't come as too much of a surprise it would have a snack on the babies. It's a fish eat fish world.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, but I have no real QT tank... Well.. maybe the 36gal.. but that has quite a few fish in it.

I knew it may snack on them... but I didn't think it would also take a beating from the BRs that bad...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Never underestimate a dwarf cichlid parent  I've had kribs kill cories...  And I'm sure everyone's heard what convicts can do...

For a QT tank, check your local craigslist; you should be able to snag a 10-20g set-up for under 50 bucks if you search carefully. The tank can be stored dry when not in use, and you can keep the filter on your big tank to keep it cycled.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I am hoping to pick one up soon, I want to do a planted 10g and just a bare bottom QT 10g on a single stand.

Late night vid uploading... will post when it finishes.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Right before lights out.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Returning the Angel in a bit, he/she will be missed.. no so much by my BRs.. lol


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

haha I find that angels are great with rams, but only if neither are spawning


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So... the past few days I have seen my males colors go away and him being more aggressive with the female, and now today O am watching them and he is chasing her around and ramming her into the glass and even fin nipping, she has ALWAYS been colorful, but today ALL her color is gone and she is looking depressed and is swimming into the glass(gently) all by her self. Its seems as if he is making her stay away from the babies( he is guarding them like crazy today)

Maybe he saw her eat a runt or something..but there is tension.. and I think if its only her in there... he will kill her over time...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's time to pull the fry out and put them in a grow-out tank... If you don't have a spare tank for that, you could try getting a divider and splitting the tank in two: the pair on 1 side, the fry on the other.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Tried a divider, fry kept squeezing through!!! little ********! lol

So I had to remake my fry net/box so now they are still in their main tank, but just in the fry box.

Here is a picture of the ones I was able to get, didn't see any more.. the mom was eating them like CRAZY! evil hoe! LOL


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So alot of things have happened since last weekend..

Got rid of the fish in the 10g, put the babies in the 10g, as of today, they have grown TONS!!

Got two extra females on Monday I think it was... put them in the tank with the pair(he was tearing her up like crazy) so I did a re-layout, and then added in the new females to further break up the tension... worked great, came home on Friday night, had eggs! lol From a different mommy this time!!! lol

They are preparing a pit for them today under one of my Anacris* plants into the roots.

So yeah.. my water may have high nitrates, but it also must have some love potion in it as well!! lol


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd say time to cull a bit, but since there are only a dozen or so left, I sugfest that you raise them all up, pick the best one or two, and try line breeding them for colour, etc. At the rate you're going, I'd say you could supply your LFS :lol: And adding more males would also break down the aggression. In fact, I found that bolivians were most interesting to watch when there were several pairs in a tank.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like you (and the BRs) are having fun ! :lol: Seriously, tho, that has to be fascinating.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Babies have hatched, got tons of wigglers tucked away in a badass pit!

I love BR's, my new favorite thing to take care of after my children! Then its myself!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

:lol: wait until you get into Apistogrammas. Harem spawning them in a 40L is so much fun. Especially when u stick your hand in to do maintenance, and the female goes and attacks you.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Got nipped by both the male and female just now.. lol

I REALLY want to get into the other rams out there as well!!

Soon I hope!


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Hows every thing going. I'd like to see how the fry have grown


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Z90a said:


> Hows every thing going. I'd like to see how the fry have grown


+1


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So sorry guys, I tend to get off track with kids and then when I have free time now its for my xbox live.. lol

Will get pictures tonight!

So, just a little update on the tanks.

The current Bolivian tank is doing pretty great from my eyes, the new babies were swimming on Friday, let them stay in there till Sunday afternoon, and moved ALL the swimmers out into the 10gal for grow-out tank with the other bigger babies(cannot believe I got them all) and those other babies are getting HUGE! Some are bigger then 1/2"!!

Here is a picture of the older babies before I did a water change and vac of all the **** on the bottom... not like it does much... lol the Hornwort I put in there made it all crappy again.. lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So... bad news...

All those new babies I had put in the fry tank were a tad bit too small I guess, the other older fry ate them, and what didn't help anything at all is that the new heater I got hasn't been working for who knows how long now...

I only counted 6-8 of the new babies I put in.. but still, it sucks. I really thought they would be fine together, only being a few weeks apart.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

You'd be surprised... Whenever I have several batches of fry going at the same time, I leave them in with the parents for as long as I can, and then separate each batch into different tanks. It's amazing what dwarf cichlid fry will consume... sorry about the loss


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So got a few plants over the weekend...

And the main tank looks to be doing well, the male is in his full on mating colors again, as well as his first lover.. 

Cannot wait to get everything back into the 40gal, I just don;t know how to scape in the bowfront.. lol

























































Baby tank right before I cleaned it! This was last week though. 









































On a side note, I started out with one snail... I now have at least 20.. with in a few weeks of having these plants, I had THOUGHT I de-snailed.. lol


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I bleach dip plants before adding them to the tank  As far as scaping goes, I think an amazon sword near the middle to back of the rightish side (between the driftwood and rock caves), plus a cryptocoryne near the front left, plus one near the entrance to the caves (front right), and I think you'll be done. Since it's probably going to be intended as a breeding tank, It would be best to keep it simple. A large hunk of water sprite floating on the surface would help too, as it cuts down the lighting, which the rams would like.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the tank as of tonight. Keep getting algae growth on the sand and pretty much anywhere light goes.. so I lowered the light from 7:30 am to 9:30pm to 7:30 to 6:30.
Looks to be helping quite a bit.










Added in 5 Lamp Eye's a week ago. Look to be doing well with the BR's so far.

Hoping to FINALLY get to the 40gal stand before X-mas... MAYBE. lol

Thinking I am going to get rid of the Anachris* and getting alot of Java and Anubias* "big leafy" plants for the 40g.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is one of the remaining 10 babies, they are doing GREAT!

This one is about 1".










Tank looks terrible, but that is the dead area with the sand I can never get out! mixed with food from this morning..


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Great thread! Love watching the vid's from spawn to fry


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, and you are very welcome, I wish I had kept up with it more... but all my free time I had for the tanks was spent on cleaning and not so much journalism..


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

They're fun little cichlids to breed aren't they? Glad to see they're doing well! Goodluck with your future spawns, and of course, keep us posted!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I too have some wigglers, spawned sunday, parents keep moving them, good mommy and daddy, even the tiny snails are getting run off, lol
I've had convict babies before, but this is new, I didn't even realize these guys paired up, I've only had them a month, busy little buggers!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BrKPa6E ... ideo_title


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

That video was shot yesterday morning, they seem to know when the camera is on them and they perk up the color a bit. 

This morning it looks like they may be getting ready to lay soon, again.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Great video, they are some beautiful fish! (And a very cute budding fishkeeper, too  ) Really enjoy the journal!

Edit: BTW reducing your lighting for algae reduction should work well. Did it a while ago, with good results. now-2x20s for abt 12 hrs, plus a 65 50/50 for abt 6 hrs during that time (and a moonlight for a few hours late night..)


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

halffrozen said:


> That video was shot yesterday morning


I love your rams, so active! May I critique your video's tho?
Is often difficult to focus on the tank as a whole with the camera going back and forth, I'm using some pointers found here on cichlid forum. I put the whole tank in the frame, then zoom in/out on the fish themselves . . . is a little easier (especially on older eyes) to enjoy 

no offense intended


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks TeteRogue! 



hbbyhorse said:


> halffrozen said:
> 
> 
> > That video was shot yesterday morning
> ...


Yeah, I have no stand for my camera since it is my phone... and I am not the steadiest of handed person. lol

I could make a full tank shot vid, but I like so see the fish more.. just personal preference.  Thanks for the input though.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

lol, yea, even under the best circumstances, cell phones are just . . . cell phones 

but I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread, so thx for the great info!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

No problem, glad people are actually keeping up with it. 

Will keep updating as much as possible!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

no more wigglers . . . now have swimmers!!! :dancing:


















please excuse the dirty tank 

I was wondering if it would be safe to move the whole family to another tank, actually my QT tank, is empty but cycled?

I dont want to risk these guys, so if its not safe, I'll wait and just keep doing sm water changes and get what i can w/gravel vac


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I wait a week or so before moving the fry; you could try it now, and if it doesn't work, you could always just breed the pair in the QT tank, which is what I do with any of the dwarves I breed.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll wait then cuz I sure don't want to lose these guys, (they're my first batch) I think then I'll move the pair to the 20 long until the fry can be on their own, I've got a 10g ready for them.

thx Blue


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

If there is an immediate threat... I would just make a DIY divider... I would definitely make a sponge cover for your filter intake.

Try and keep the babies in their original tank water for as long as possible, but not too long, because the hormones from the adults will stunt their growth over time and slow their development down.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Babies are doing well, got the filter intake covered but without changing the scaping, a divider would be hard to do. I'll just have to watch them, which is fun anyway  thx a bunch


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## tabby003 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! Congrats on the spawn! Looking forward to seeing more progress pics as they grow.


----------

